# Can platys be kept individually?



## MacTank (Mar 2, 2009)

Or do they need to be in a group?
I have 1 platy and want to know if he needs friends or if he is good by himself. He has been wth the same fish for 1.5 yars


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

It is recommended that they be kept in groups, but not required.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

he'll (or She'll) be fine by itself, and just as good with a group. with platies, it doesn't matter much.


----------

